
GitHub Nomic Game #3 - luu
https://www.jefftk.com/p/nomic-game-3
======
benj111
I admit I had never heard of the game before, I'm trying to reason about how
the game would work in person beyond 'give me infinity points'. Has anyone got
any links to actual playthroughs?

~~~
rictic
[https://agoranomic.org](https://agoranomic.org) is one of the biggest and
longest lasting games of Nomic.

If you proposed a rule change that gave you infinite points, the other players
would vote it down, because it's easy to see that that rule rewards you at
their expense.

You can land self serving rules though, you've just got to be sneakier, and
slip them in as loopholes or the like.

~~~
pavel_lishin
My god, this all seems so complicated.

[https://www.mail-archive.com/agora-
official@agoranomic.org/m...](https://www.mail-archive.com/agora-
official@agoranomic.org/msg09256.html)

~~~
Gaelan
To be fair, we're in the middle of a big mess right now (we discovered a bug
in a definition used by many rules, which means that many things don't work;
we're working on a retroactive fix). That sort of mess happens every year or
so.

(But then, Agora still is really complicated.)

------
pavel_lishin
I was one of the players in this super fun experiment, and one thing I didn't
expect was how quickly things seemed to move.

I have no idea how other online Nomic games work in that regard; someone
posted a link to a mailing-list version, and it seems like it would be nearly
a full-time job keeping track of everything.

~~~
palunon
If you are speaking of Agora, the traffic is pretty low nowadays. The main
difficulty is getting up to speed with the huge backlog of "jurisprudence"
accumulated over the decade long game...

~~~
pavel_lishin
Are there any games running out there that are explicitly timeboxed?

------
cyphar
Nomic sort of reminds me of Mao, except rule changes are done by the winner of
each round and nobody knows what the rules are (obviously this is rife for
abuse, so there's usually a gentleman's agreement to not break the rules too
badly).

------
majewsky
Why did he push the branches one at a time?

    
    
      for i in {1000..2000}; do
        git checkout testing-$i
        git push
      done
    

can be rewritten as

    
    
      git push origin testing-{1000..2000}
    

which also avoids the useless checkouts.

------
towawayzone
I love it! I think I might pitch this as something to do with coworkers under
the guise of learning more about CI tools.

We already use Jenkins, but the SRE team manages it, so us programmers don't
get to play with it too much. This could be a great excuse for tinkering with
the more integrated offerings from Github/Bitbucket/Gitlab.

~~~
towawayzone
My mistake. It appears that Github still doesn't have any first-party CI
offering. I must have confused it with the other two.

